# Peacock Bass fishing in Puerto Rico



## Jim

Becky and I went to Puerto Rico for our 16 year anniversary. :shock: 
We do this every year, and we leave the kids with my mother-in-law for 3 days. The beauty of going to Puerto Rico is that the flight is direct from Boston (3.5 hours), no passport is needed, and there are no additional "cellular service" charges. We cash in our airline miles and basically this is a very cheap weekend getaway. We like to do at least one excursion while there. Last time we took a guided trip to the rain forest. This time we decided to do some fishing. It came down to Tarpon or Peacock bass, and after speaking to Captain Paco of peacock bass and tarpon tours we decided to go after peacocks. Next time we will hunt tarpon. Captain Paco was awesome and put us on the fish right away. We caught Peacocks, Tiger bass, catfish, and red devils! Becky caught the biggest peacock (of course :evil: ) that went at least 4 pounds if not more. What an awesome day and trip. 

Link: https://www.peacockbassandtarpontours.com/


----------



## pbw

Congrats on 16 years!

How much fight do the peacocks put up? On tv shows it always looks awesome. By the way your beard game is on point! =D>


----------



## Jim

pbw said:


> Congrats on 16 years!
> 
> How much fight do the peacocks put up? On tv shows it always looks awesome. By the way your beard game is on point! =D>



The peacocks fight more like smallmouth bass and they try to "run" a little more before they try to spit the bait/hook. In my opinion the order of fight would go Peacock, smallmouth, largemouth.

The beard has now grown on everyone and they are used to it. If I was to shave it I would get the weird looks. :LOL2: 

Nice to see you around the forum again also! Thanks!


----------



## DaleH

*Awesome photos *and congratulations =D> !


----------



## Captain Ahab

I am impressed that Jim actually managed to catch anything. . . . 


Congrats


----------



## Jim

Captain Ahab said:


> I am impressed that Jim actually managed to catch anything. . . .
> 
> 
> Congrats



Me too! :lol:


----------



## richg99

Guess I thought I only had two fish left to catch..a Snook and a Sail. I might have to add a Peacock bass to the bucket list.

Great job ...to your wife!... Ha Ha 

Sounds like a wonderful plan that you have to save money on your wedding anniversaries. Wait until you get to #25, #40, #50 and #55. THEY will cost you much more!

richg99


----------



## gnappi

richg99 said:


> Guess I thought I only had two fish left to catch..a Snook and a Sail. I might have to add a Peacock bass to the bucket list.



Peas are a hoot to catch, and I now go for them exclusively with 6-8 lb test, thin rods and small reels. 

When they get 4-5 pounds I'd rather catch 10 of them in a day than 1 bass which as it has happened was more often than not, but peas will bite all day.


----------



## richg99

Does Clearwater area have any?


----------



## Jim

richg99 said:


> Does Clearwater area have any?


Why? Are you thinking road trip?


----------



## richg99

My son has some property there.


----------



## gnappi

richg99 said:


> Does Clearwater area have any?



I'm thinking that's Waayyy too far north for them, but there's always the rare micro climate that someone could have illegally stocked.


----------



## Jim

gnappi said:


> richg99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Clearwater area have any?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that's Waayyy too far north for them, but there's always the rare micro climate that someone could have illegally stocked.
Click to expand...


I would love to fish for Peacock in Florida, lets plan it!


----------



## richg99

I understand that one can catch them around Miami in the canals. Are there any Floridians ( or Winter Floridians) that can tell us more?

I might be seduced into a trip down that way.
richg99


----------



## LDUBS

Going back to the start of this thread, I got to say if I suggested to my wife that we spend our next anniversary on a fishing trip, I might be afraid to sleep at night. :LOL2:


----------



## Jim

LDUBS said:


> Going back to the start of this thread, I got to say if I suggested to my wife that we spend our next anniversary on a fishing trip, I might be afraid to sleep at night. :LOL2:



I took my wife Wild boar hunting on our Honeymoon. :USA1: 

If she stuck with me after that test, I knew I could get away with anything. Going on 17 years....... :lol:


----------



## gnappi

richg99 said:


> I understand that one can catch them around Miami in the canals. Are there any Floridians ( or Winter Floridians) that can tell us more?
> 
> I might be seduced into a trip down that way.
> richg99



Well, I have lived here a long time in Palm Beach and Broward county. 

Right now I know for a fact that they are catching peacocks as far north as the West Palm area, I get a lot of them in Delray Beach where my GF lives and south into west central Broward. The peacocks range from 4 to about 6 pounds and are fairly plentiful just about everywhere except land locked lakes that don't get fed be a connecting canal.

The further south you go I hear there are more peacocks there are because there was a die back a few years ago, and the Miami area was hit the least as it is 60+ miles south of where I fish. but they are plentiful in the tri county area of Dade, Broward, and up to Central Palm Beach co. 

Last week I found a secluded lake with BIG snakehead, LMB, and Peacocks. I can only imagine what it's like being a little fish in THAT lake!

Anyway, these are typical catches we get, maybe 8-12 fish each day out.







New lake I found, maybe 150 yards long, 50 yards across, totally unbelievable number of fish in it.


----------

